# HELP!!!!!...NOT EATING



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

As many of you know its about 2 weeks since we've left America and Krish has been refusing to eat his food ever since.I initially thought that its probably due to the new atmosphere and that he would soon outgrow it but its been continuing and that has left me very much worried.  I have tried all sorts of ways to make him feel interested in his food like adding small bits of chicken jerky,etc...but he prefers just picking out the chicken pieces alone. :bysmilie: I even tried force feeding him by stuffing a little in his mouth...but he is far too clever and walks away from me with it in his mouth and spits it out elsewhere. :innocent: He isnt interested in nutrical either.He just simply turns his nose up if he sees his food  and its the same food that he was eating back in the US.He seems to be interested in all the junk food possible and if he happens to see anyone eating it he reaches up to them and scratches them with his paws and asks for it. :w00t: Im totally at my wits end and dont know how to make him eat his food. :smpullhair: Its would be of a great help if you can offer your advise and some valuable inforation.Thanks


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

For fussy eaters ( Princess Charlotte ) , I like to gently warm the food and a little bit of garlic mixed in is helpful too . Sarah


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> For fussy eaters ( Princess Charlotte ) , I like to gently warm the food and a little bit of garlic mixed in is helpful too . Sarah[/B]


Thanks Sarah  i give him dry kibbles...so how do i warm it?i tried wetting it but he isnt very much interested in that too :smpullhair: By the way is it ok to use garlic?isnt that supposed to be harmful?I still have my doubts about giving garlic.Some people say that it helps killing the worms and some say its poisonous....dont know what is true.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet your family is sneaking him table scraps and treats while you're not looking. You say he begs for food from them. I bet he's just plain full!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I bet your family is sneaking him table scraps and treats while you're not looking. You say he begs for food from them. I bet he's just plain full![/B]



I agree. I also agree with Sarah when she says she warms up the food. I do too, but I don't put garlic in it as I have heard it is harmful..probably in bigger quantities. 

So, I warm up the food, add a little chicken broth..and I guarantee he'll eat it!

Best of luck guys! 

Andrea


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-you can wet the food and put in the microwave for just about 7 seconds-it doesn't take much. Kosmo gobbles it up when it's warm and mushy (I think it's because it reminds them of when they were with mommy!). Good luck! :biggrin: If he's eating chicken ok and nobody is feeding him like mentioned above-why don't you try making him chicken and mixing it with rice-at least he'd be eating.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Garlic is only harmful if a dog eats 50 bulbs in a sitting - LOL . Warm food in microwave for 10 -15 seconds on high . Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Garlic is only harmful if a dog eats 50 bulbs in a sitting - LOL . Warm food in microwave for 10 -15 seconds on high . Sarah[/B]


luckily that amount isn't harmful to humans..because i tend to eat a lot garlic :brownbag:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I take boiled chicken or boiled chicken livers, heat them a little and mix it with Bogie's dry kibble. I really mix it. I use my hands to make sure each and every piece is covered with the meat. Chicken livers work great since you can really get it crumbly and it sticks to the kibble.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> Yep-you can wet the food and put in the microwave for just about 7 seconds-it doesn't take much. Kosmo gobbles it up when it's warm and mushy (I think it's because it reminds them of when they were with mommy!). Good luck! :biggrin: If he's eating chicken ok and nobody is feeding him like mentioned above-why don't you try making him chicken and mixing it with rice-at least he'd be eating.[/B]


Thanks Gena :grouphug: i shall try this method of warming the food and giving him.hope he will like it  i did try giving him white rice too...but he says that he's done with just a bite :blush: Anyways shall try this method today


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> Garlic is only harmful if a dog eats 50 bulbs in a sitting - LOL . Warm food in microwave for 10 -15 seconds on high . Sarah[/B]


 :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope something works for you! :biggrin: Let us know!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

How does he feel about his bowl? Sounds crazy, but although Bella will drink from her bowl she will not eat her kibble from her food bowl which is EXACTLY like her water bowl. I found that if I put her kibble on her blanket she will eat it. If yours doesn't have an aversion to the food bowl then don't use the blanket because you might wind up stuck doing that forever like us, but I just thought I would throw that out there just in case, something to keep an eye out for anyway. (oh yeah, when Bella's extra finicky Gerber meat sticks do the trick)


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> How does he feel about his bowl? Sounds crazy, but although Bella will drink from her bowl she will not eat her kibble from her food bowl which is EXACTLY like her water bowl. I found that if I put her kibble on her blanket she will eat it. If yours doesn't have an aversion to the food bowl then don't use the blanket because you might wind up stuck doing that forever like us, but I just thought I would throw that out there just in case, something to keep an eye out for anyway. (oh yeah, when Bella's extra finicky Gerber meat sticks do the trick)[/B]


 :brownbag: I thought that I was the only person who had a dog that doesn't like to eat from the bowl. OK, now I feel better. Bijou likes to eat from my hand with damp kibble. :brownbag: My vet yesterday accused me of having a Spoiled Maltese :new_shocked: because of this practice. :HistericalSmiley: How appropriate is that?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot On, I'd say :HistericalSmiley: It should be under AKC Standards for Maltese..temperment, SPOILED LOL  

Andrea


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My malt wont eat or drink out of a bowl as he does not like to get food or water on his face. He eats off a plate and has his own little cups he likes to drink from.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Yep-you can wet the food and put in the microwave for just about 7 seconds-it doesn't take much. Kosmo gobbles it up when it's warm and mushy (I think it's because it reminds them of when they were with mommy!). Good luck! :biggrin:[/B]



Have you tried this, yet? I'm curious to know if it worked. Sophie is on one of her hunger strikes, again.

Linda


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> Hope something works for you! :biggrin: Let us know! [/B]


I have to thankyou Gena :grouphug: Krish did eat his food yesterday after i tried your method but he is still a little fussy and just ate a little(but atleast something is better than nothing)  and wants me to hand feed him or else he wont eat directly from the bowl. :smpullhair: I dont mind hand feeding him too...all i want him is to eat something. :smstarz: I 'll keep you posted on his improvements


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> How does he feel about his bowl? Sounds crazy, but although Bella will drink from her bowl she will not eat her kibble from her food bowl which is EXACTLY like her water bowl. I found that if I put her kibble on her blanket she will eat it. If yours doesn't have an aversion to the food bowl then don't use the blanket because you might wind up stuck doing that forever like us, but I just thought I would throw that out there just in case, something to keep an eye out for anyway. (oh yeah, when Bella's extra finicky Gerber meat sticks do the trick)[/B]


OMG...Bella's mommy you've set me thinking...it never struck me that the bowl might be another reason :smilie_tischkante: he now has a new bowl for water and food here and they both are identical.Its not the same bowl that i used for him back in the US.There he used to eat his kibble from a plate and water from a bowl.  so now can this be one of the reasons?But he does drink his water from the new bowl...its just the food that he refuses to eat. OMG...im at my wits end :smpullhair:


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey only eats from my hand or off the floor. She has IBD and is on Hills I/D canned so she is eating off the floor! She likes pea-sized pieces, not too large and not too small, and also just a few pieces at a time. Large amounts and she just walks away! Also don't forget the nutri-cal or -stat, vitamins in omega 3 oils.

Do you take your doggie for walks? Sometimes they need to work up an appetite.

Also, the longer Zoey goes without food, the less she wants to eat. Drives me crazy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sorry you are having this issue with Krish. I agree with some of the others about the bowl. When Kallie was younger she would only eat from a plate and only in the entry hall... :wacko1: 

It was amazing how eventually she got to the point of not caring where or what sort of bowl... she soooo loves to eat that there is no problem at all. But I think that Malts can be fussy when younger. If the hand feeding is working, keep doing that. I did that for all three of my Malts (Rosebud R.I.P.) and it was at least a way to make sure they ate. I would feed their food to them first and then hand feed any remaining. Eventually, they started gobbling up the food so there was no need to hand feed.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Ohhhh, do I ever feel your pain. I hope you've found a way to get little Krish to start eating again! My last Maltese was a canine trash compactor...he would eat anything and everything set in front of him and ask for more. On the other hand, my new baby Miko flat out doesn't like to eat, and I think I've tried everything that's been mentioned on this forum. When he's on a hunger strike, he won't even eat hand fed fresh-cooked chicken. Once in awhile, he'll eat well for a few consecutive days and fool me into thinking I've stumbled across something he likes. But it never lasts more than a day or two, then he'll sometimes go for a few days with barely eating a bite. At those times, the only thing I can get into his tummy are Nutrical and a few bits of pupperoni treats. It drives me insane! 

For anyone else with a super finnicky eater, I'm wondering if you notice that your baby belches a lot? Miko lets loose with some pretty loud burps, sometimes after eating just a few bits of food, and sometimes when he hasn't been eating at all. All his blood work and chemistry panels are A-OK, but I'm guessing he may have a sensitive tummy issue. Mostly, I'm just hoping that, like Kellie/Catcher's Mom said, he'll outgrow this.


----------

